# 2019 Subaru Ascent



## Bhizz01 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm a new driver to Uber, and I enjoy doing this in my spare time. My wife and I purchased an Ascent last year and it's a great SUV for how we use it. I recently started to drive for Uber and I get loads of compliments on our vehicle. It gets me roughly 18 MPG and is a nice ride for passengers. I have thought about using my 2010 Tundra to do a couple rides during my lunch hour, but it's just not as nice as our Ascent.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Make sure they put your Tundra on the XL platform. Just tell them the extra seats are in the truck bed.

Both those vehicles sound terrible to drive for Uber. I hope with the Ascent your only taking XL rides. How does anyone make money at 18mpg?... Not to mention driving a new probably $40k vehicle into the ground.

Each to their own. I'd be as thrilled as a cheap ass X customer could be, if you pulled up to my X ping in a new Roo Ascent.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Subaru's are excellent in the snow. I drove through like 20" one time in my 2002 Outback.


----------



## Bhizz01 (Feb 22, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> Make sure they put your Tundra on the XL platform. Just tell them the extra seats are in the truck bed.
> 
> Both those vehicles sound terrible to drive for Uber. I hope with the Ascent your only taking XL rides. How does anyone make money at 18mpg?... Not to mention driving a new probably $40k vehicle into the ground.
> 
> Each to their own. I'd be as thrilled as a cheap ass X customer could be, if you pulled up to my X ping in a new Roo Ascent.


I'm not driving for my 9-5 job. It's a maybe two hours a night, a couple nights a week. My wife doesn't drive it to work since we live right next to her job, so I'm putting on maybe 10 more miles a night than what she would for an average work commute.


----------

